# wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen



## jay (6. Mai 2006)

ich habe kois,shubunkis und goldfische in meinem teich und möchte das die fische mir aus der hand fressen oder wenigstens bis an die hand kommen und nicht so scheu sind. kann mir vieleicht jemand einen tip geben oder sagen wie man das hinbekommt.


----------



## Doogie (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: wie schaft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

1.) routine:  
immer an der gleichen stelle, zur gleichen uhrzeit, mit dem gleichen ritual füttern

2.) ruhe:
auch bei koi, anfangs ganz langsam und vorsichtig, zuerst das futter ins wasser werfen und die hand daneben ins wasser halten... dann immer näher ans futter ran, irgendwann mal ist die hand mitten im futter und die fische gewöhnen sich dran

3.) geduld
nichts geht von heute auf morgen, besonders mit den shubunkis und goldis dazwischen...


und zum Schluss Plan B: 
raus mit den Shubis und Goldis!
musste ich auch machen, sie machen die Koi zu hektisch
eine Woche nachdem die Goldis draussen waren kamen die Koi an die hand!


lG
Doogie


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: wie schaft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

Hallo,

als ich zu Arbeitszwecken mal irgendwann im Teich stand, kamen meine Fische recht neugierig an meine Beine heran.
Ich habe dann immer wieder etwas Futter 1m von mir entfernt angeboten und den Abstand immer mehr verkleinert. Irgendwann nahmen sie es aus der Hand- erst noch sehr schreckhaft... aber das hat sich allmählich gegeben. (Das Ganze hat Tage/Wochen in Anspruch genommen...)
Unterdessen füttere ich meinen Fischen fast nichts mehr- entsprechend steht es um die Handfütterung.
Handzahme Fische sind zu ziemlich allem vertrauensselig-auch zu Katzen und Reihern!! Bei Bewegung am Teichrand hoffen sie ja schließlich auf Futter...
Deshalb sollte man immer beiden Seiten der "Medalie" betrachten!

Ist es Dir das erhöhte Risiko wert?


----------



## atzie (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: wie schaft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

Hi Jay,
ich habe auch Kois, Shubunkins und Goldis im Teich. Ich hatte nie versucht sie handzahm zu machen, aber letztes Jahr hat es mich dann doch gereizt. Ich habe mich auf eine langwierige Prozedur eingerichtet, aber schon beim ersten Versuch kam der der erste Koi recht schnell und hat die Seidenraupe aus der Hand angenommen. Ich war mehr als überrascht. Heute sind mittlerweile selbst die Shubunkins/Goldis so zahm, dass es fast nervt. Wenn ich im Teich stehe und mit der Schere etwas zurückschneiden will, ist immer ein Fisch dazwischen *zwinker* Ich habe die Fische nun 4 Jahre und irgendwie sind die durch die Fütterung und meine häufige Teichanwesenheit von ganz alleine zahm geworden. Ich füttere übrigens an einer Stelle, wo der __ Reiher sicher nicht hinkommt - von einem Steg aus. Aus meiner Erfahrung würde ich vermuten, dass sich die Fische an dich gewöhnen müssen, der Rest kommt dann mit etwas Geduld von selbst. Ich hatte auch viele zahlreiche Ratschläge im Internet gefunden, die sich aber bei mir dann überraschenderweise erübrigt hatten.

Sicher sind zahme Fische gefährdeter als scheue Fische. Aber wenn ich abends meine Füsse in den Teich halte und die Kois nuckeln an meinen Zehen oder ich die Fische tatsächlich streicheln kann, ist das schon irre. Den Reiher halte ich nun mit Nylonschnüren ab. Das scheint prima zu funktionieren und fällt auch kaum auf. Bisher hat er noch keinen Fisch erwischt. Toi Toi Toi! Die Fische sind auch ausserhalb der Futterstelle deutlich schreckhafter.

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## lotta (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

hi ihr alle,
ich bin zwar noch recht neu hier in eurem forum, find es aber total interessant.ich lese seit vielen wochen darin und hab mir auch viele hilfreiche tips für meinen teichumbau  raus holen können.
 schonmal DANKE , dafür...
nun hab ich zwecks eigener erfahrung und,  aus purem interesse , diese frage gelesen und die dazugehörigen kommentare....
bei mir war es superschön, wie meine 10 fische (in ca 7000ltr- 9000ltr  gartenteich) recht schnell ihre scheu verloren haben und innerhalb von 2 wochen problemlos aus der hand zu fressen begonnen haben. 
VIEL geduld, ruhiges verhalten, nahezu gleiche tageszeit, gleiche stelle... die racker fressen die einzelnen pellets direkt aus den fingern. mittlerweile gelingt es auch schon meiner tochter.!!! wir haben 2 x ca 15 cm koi's--- neu , seit 6 wochen,/ 
1 minikoi (5-6 cm) / 1 __ goldfisch((fritzi) seit letztem jahr, aber schon aus nem anderen teich. ca 20cm. /
dann noch 3 ca 12 cm goldies, / 1 shubunki(oder wie heißt der gleich wieder ???= ;-) ...) auch ca 12 cm..
dann gibt es noch 2 neue , ca 4 u. 5 cm gelbe goldis.... die beiden minis trauen sich noch nicht wirklich an die hand, um zu fressen, kommen  aber ganz  nahe und fressen die runtertauchenden bröckchen. 
alle 8 anderen fische fressen nicht nur aus der hand, sondern lasen sich auch streicheln. ich bin selber ganz erstaunt, dass es so schnell ging. immer das selbe ritual, blätter rauskeschern, da kommen sie schon--- und dann hand rein und füttern. sooo was schönes, das hätte ich nie gelaubt !!!! bald werd ich sie mit der hand rausholen können. sieht echt danach aus!
 nicht mehr, wie im frühen frühjahr, als wir um 7 fische rauszuholen ca 3 stunden gebraucht haben !
außerdem ist das total spannend, im laufe der einzelnen fütterungen, die verschiedenen wesensarten der fische kennen zu lernen. (hört sich vielleicht total verpeilt an, ist aber wahr!, hätte ich vorher auch nie geglaubt !) manche sind etwas schüchtern, andere superfrech und unendlich verfressen. jeden tag entwickelt sich noch mehr vertrautheit! kann mittlerweile den einzelnen fischen die pellets so ins maul schieben !!!
(bis vor 1 jahr fand ich fische noch ziemlich langweilig....Die  geben  keine laute von sich
(von wegen , die können ja richtig schmatzen: ;-) lassen sich nicht anfassen und streicheln (auch da hab ich ja nun anderes erfahren !) u.u.u.
mittlerweile habe ich ein absolut geiles hobby entdeckt  !!! , einen schönen teich, mit bachlauf angelegt und eine oase der ruhe , abend für abend , nach der arbeit --- für mich gefunden !
so, nun habe ich mich ein wenig vorgestellt und hoffentlich auch noch eine kleine erfahrung weitergeben können.
liebe grüße und danke, an all die fleißigen schreiberlinge.
lotta


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

Hey lotta, herzlich willkommen . zeig doch mal paar bilder von deinem teich und den bewohnern. ja, bei der handfütterung ist geduld und ruhe das a und o. meine koi fressen mir mittlerweile auch aus der hand. sogar jetzt, wo sie eingepfercht sind.


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

Hallo Lotta
Nu eigendlich ist das garnicht so ein grosses ding mit der Handfütterrung giebste mal 2 Tage nichts und dann mit etwas geduld geht das schon . 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

...wenn ich unsren 2 Tage nix gebe, kommen die aus dem Wasser und verprügeln mich...............


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

Ja aber dann klapts mit der Handfütterrung .


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

Oder Du weißt auf was sie besonders scharf sind ... meine fahren voll auf Reiswaffeln mit Honig ab ...

    

Wichtig iat auch, das man es sehr häufig macht. Am Besten täglich ... bei mir knabbern sogar schon die Babys an den Finger weil sie denken das ist was zu fressen  ... und bei mir muß keiner 2Tage hungern 

Mandy


----------



## Tinky (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

Bei uns hat es immer gut funktioniert sich (wie schon beschrieben) immmer an die gleiche STelle zum Füttern zu stellen oder zu setzen.
Zusätzlich haben wir vor der FÜterung immer ein paar Mal auf einen Stein oder irgendetwas im/am Teich geklopft - quasi als "Gong" für das Mittagessen.
Das ging auch prima - wenn ich jetzt klopfe kommt die ganze Meute und schnattert mit aufgerissenen Mäulern die Oberfläche schmatzend ab - selbst wenn ich gar nicht füttere 

Zu Bedenken allerdings: Je nach Gestaltung des Uferbereiches ist es aber vielleicht gar nicht immer so ratsam die Fische "zahm" zu drillen - bei uns wurden einige leider von Nachbars Katzen erwischt, die am Teichrand gemütlich mit der Pfote am Keschen war/ ist.
Die Fische haben echt null Scheu mehr und halten sich gerne direkt am Rand auf wo es Futter gibt. 

LG Tinky


----------



## Starvalley (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

Hallo Leute,

also meine Kois sind zwar Handzahm, fressen jedoch nicht aus der Hand. Und das kam ganz von alleine.
Ich habe dieses Frühjahr sehr viel am und im Teich gebaut. Ständig stand ich von den Kois unter Beobachtung. Die Neugierde war sehr groß. In den Arbeitspausen wurde von denen sogar unverzüglich das Fortschreiten meiner Arbeiten begutachtet. Da es sich um ein Unterwasser-Höhlensystem für meine Fische handelt, waren die Koi von Abschnitt zu Abschnitt begeisterter (sie lieben heute ihre Höhle). Von Tag zu Tag wurde der Abstand geringer. Beim anschließenden bepflanzen war die Neugierde so groß, dass sie mich beim zusehen fast an der Arbeit hinderten. Ständig war irgendeiner an meinen Händen.
Wenn ich heute meine Hände in den Teich halte, kommt der ein oder andere und schwimmt so dicht vorbei, dass er (absichtlich) meine Hand berührt.
Da ich das ganze jedoch nie mit Füttern verbunden habe, kommen sie auch nicht in der Erwartung, etwas fressbares zu bekommen. Bei meiner Frau wagen sie diese Nähe nicht, die kennen sie eben nicht so gut. Und von meinen Katzen halten sie immer schön Abstand. 

Habe aber schon einmal erlebt, dass eine kranke __ Goldorfe (ich berichtete dazu vergangenen Herbst) immer an der Oberfläche direkt am Rand schwamm und unsere zwei Katzen direkt neben der __ Orfe (Abstand 5-10 cm) aus dem Teich tranken. Sie hätten die Orfe mit Leichtigkeit aus dem Wasser holen können, hatten jedoch kein Interesse an dem Fisch.

Was ich also mit meinem Post sagen wollte: Man kann Kois auch handzahm bekommen, ohne dass diese dann ständig auf Futter aus sind. Bei mir hat es drei Wochen gedauert, wobei ich pro Tag ungefähr 2 Stunden mit Teicharbeiten verbracht habe.

Liebe Grüße aus der Eifel
Thomas.


----------



## Patrick K (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

Hallo in die Runde
Vor Jahren frassen meine auch aus der Hand, um sie dazu zu bringen benutzte ich ab dem ersten Füttern, einen Futterring, aus Styropor.Den Ring am Teichrand befestigt und immer nur dort gefüttert, vorher immer mit dem Fuss, ein Klopfzeichen und dann kammen sie schon geflitzt ,nach einer Woche frassen sie dann im Futterring aus der Hand in der zweiten Woche auch ohne Ring.:smoki
Nach dem nächsten Winter hatten sie es wieder vergessen  :dumm  und ich hatte für solche kleinen Spielereien,  keine Zeit mehr
Gruss Patrick


----------



## zickenkind (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

Hallo,

gut geht es auch mit Fischmehl, dies mit Wasser oder Fischöl  vermengen zu einem "Brotteig" und dann aus der holen Hand füttern. Klappt sehr gut. Zum anmischen die Einmalhandschuhe nicht vergessen sonst hat man selber auch noch was davon


----------



## zAiMoN (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

seltsam, 

entweder habe ich es überlesen oder es hat noch keiner geschrieben,

dass bei den Koi ein Chagoi/Soragoi oft der erste ist der an die Hand kommt.. 

die eher weniger farbenfrohen Koi sind zutraulicher und ermuntern die anderen Koi auch in ruhe an die Hand zu kommen..

meine persönliche Erfahrung bestätigt das was auch in Büchern steht. ein Kollege meinte mal das stimmt nicht, aber der lässt sich auch von seinem Händler eh alles erzählen..


also probier es mal aus!


----------



## Tim E. (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

Hallo,
Es ist nicht ganz einfach....
Du musst in dunklen ober hellen sachen an den Tich gehen, immer zu den gleichen Zeiten und In selber Art und Weise laufen. Die Fische gewöhnen sich an den geregelten Ablauf schnell und der Rest kommt dann mit ein wenig Geduld von ganz allein. (;


----------



## Tim E. (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

Meine Koi haben sich schon so sehr dran gewöhnt das sie in der vordersten Ecke vom Teich stehen, wenn sie merken dass ich komme....

Dann noch Viel Erfolg
Mfg
Tim


----------



## cpt.nemo (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

Das kenne ich. Sobald ich in die Nähe vom Teich komme sind sie da. Und jetzt, wo das Wasser wieder wärmer ist, drehen sie komplett durch. Zum Glück ist mein Chagoi kein Hai, sonst hätte ich heute bestimmt den einen oder anderen Finger eingebüsst


----------



## zAiMoN (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

 haste die schlundzähne schon gespürt? :smoki


----------



## lotta (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

uiiii, 
wie schön, dass ein paar von euch auf meine begeisterung reagiert haben !
 ich __ blicke das mit dem forum, den antworten und abrufen (finden) des ganzen ,
leider noch nicht so richtig!
hab aber nach langem suchen endlich antworten gefunden und mich ganz doll gefreut....
 macht spass mit euch !
 also, was ich erzählen wollte !!!:
heute abend, nur mal eben die hand (ne HALBE stunde !!!! ) ganz OHNE futter reingehalten.... erst wildes knabbern, finger fast weg  aber dann , lange zeit nuir n bisschen nagen, stubsen, und nähe suchen!!! "ich fass es kAUM !"
 da ist doch echt ein weiß - roter , süßer goldie dabei, 
fädelt immer wieder von der gleichen seite in die hand ein, ohne zu knabbern, nur aus spass, spiel???? gibt's das echt??? lässt sich am bauch kraulen, hochheben und wedelt dann elegant ab, kommt aber sofort wieder, einfädeln, stubsen, kraulen, hochheben --- elegant abwedeln...ALS ob es ihm (ihr? ) echt einfach nur spass macht, mit mir zu SPIELEN!
und der minikoi hat sich echt aus dem wasser heben lassen (natürlich unabsichtlich meinerseits, war wohl etwas zu hoch geraten, hab mich selber erschrocken) dann sprang er (sie ;-) 9 wieder rein und kam gleich wieder !!!!
da geht mir doch echt das herz auf  
so, nun versuch ich mal, von meiner ruheoase und meinem hobbi fotos zu laden.
liebe grüße an all die begeisterten teich - und  fischliebhaber
lotta


----------



## volki (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

Hallo,
Ich habe mal zur Handfütterung eine Frage. Ich habe mit einem Koizüchter einmal über dieses Thema gesprochen und er sagte mir, dass nur Japaner und nicht die Eurokois  handzahm werden. Ist eurer Meinung nach an dieser Aussage etwas dran ??
Grüße
Volker


----------



## lotta (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

nun hab ich zwar bilder hochgeladen.... aber ich bekomme sie einfach nicht in das forum , um sie abzuschicken ?!?:evil ich probiere es nochmal, 
sonst kann mir gelegentlich vielleicht mal jemand helfen ????
schonmal danke :beten


----------



## lotta (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

nun hab ich zwar bilder hochgeladen.... aber ich bekomme sie einfach nicht in das forum , um sie abzuschicken ?!?:evil ich probiere es nochmal, 
sonst kann mir gelegentlich vielleicht mal jemand helfen ????
schonmal danke :beten
------ upps, hat wohl doch geklappt, hab's gleich nochmal probiert !!!! also, teichbau, fischlis
kurzzeitlich zwischengelagert, steg, teich nahezu fertig und noch n bisschen bachlauf sind zu sehen! demnächst , werde ich noch was aktuelles schicken, wenn interesse besteht.
freue mich, wenn jemand auf meine geistigen ergüsse und meine euphorie reagiert
grüße lotta


----------



## lotta (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

nee, grüß dich
volki... kannnur dazu saen, mit geduld und ruhe, bekommst du koi und goldies aber sowas von handzam !!!! lies mal meine letzten berichte
viele grüße


----------



## Joerg (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*



volki schrieb:


> Ich habe mit einem Koizüchter einmal über dieses Thema gesprochen und er sagte mir, dass nur Japaner und nicht die Eurokois  handzahm werden.


Volker,
das wird dann wohl ein "Züchter" aus Euro sein. (Nicht jeden Vermehren sollte man so nennen)
Ist natürlich vollig egal oder willst du dich mit ihnen unterhalten?
Hatte vorletztes Jahr Koi selber großgezogen. Es gibt welche die immer Hunger haben und welche, die eher danach in einer abgelegenen Ecke danach suchen. 
Wenn ein Koi aus Japan eingeflogen wird ist es wohl einer, der gut gefressen hat und dann schon größer ist.


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

Siehe Posting Nr. 10 ... und davon ist nicht ein Einziger ein Japaner ... alles Euros 

Was für eine schwachsinnige Aussage ...

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: wie schafft man es das die fische aus der hand fressen*

Hallo alle,
ich habe damals im alten Teich auf Anraten meines Koi-Händlers einen Ochiba eingesetzt.
Die sind sowas von Neugierig und verfressen, das er vom ersten Tag an die Hand kam.
Meiner Menung nach waren meine Koi, auch die Euro, Herdentiere
Wenn einer erstmal kam, wollten alle.


----------

